# Sticky  Rules For Medication Forum (Please Read Before Posting)



## Memories of Silence

*Obtaining Medication*

Posts that discuss obtaining medication online illegally are not allowed and will be locked, edited or removed. This includes any websites that allow you to purchase a medication without a prescription or claim to provide you with a prescription without requiring that you see a doctor in person. Additionally, asking for advice via post, PM, or email on how to obtain medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor is not allowed.

*Medication Discussion*

_You should always see a doctor before starting, changing or stopping any drug treatment. No posts regarding the illegal or improper use of medications will be allowed._ Given that the forum is visited by people from all over the world, there will be some drugs that are illegal in the US that aren't in other countries. If the drug discussed meets all these conditions: 1) is legal in the country the members are currently living 2) has been prescribed to the members discussing it and 3) is not being discussed in a manner that is improper or potentially harmful (as determined by us), then we'll usually, but not always, allow the discussion to continue. The decision is up the moderators and staff of Social Anxiety Support and we appreciate your understanding.

Please keep in mind that as it must be assumed that as there are no doctors on this forum, SAS staff are unable to verify the safety of any of the advice being offered on this forum. It is strongly advised to always seek proper medical advice rather than following advice from the Internet.

*Member Posts Containing Health/Medical Information*

We request that all members give references/citations when posting health/medical information that is not personal experience (i.e. something that they didn’t undergo themselves). Additionally, members must post information that is true and correct to their knowledge (i.e. it is not allowed to knowingly post false information).


----------

